# Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung



## Sportfrosch (31. Oktober 2017)

Klingt komisch ist aber so. 

ich stehe kurz vor einem Hauskauf. Auf diesem Grundstück befindet sich ein Teich, 740qm etwa. Früher viele Forelleń, Karpfen und Schleie. 
Die Letzten Jahre wurde er nicht gepflegt und dich denke es muss zumindest etwas schlamm raus. 
Ich weis nicht wieviele Fische drin sind, gesehen hab ich keine.
In meinem bisherigen Leben hab ich Forellen nur auf dem Teller gesehen und ihr könnt euch denken welche Vorkentnisse das mit bringt. Ich bin aber lernwillig. 

Mein Gedankengang:
Sobald alles unter dach und fach ist, wird der Teich sachte abgelassen, neben an fließt ein Bach der ihn speißt das dürfte kein Problem sein. 
Dann seh ich ja auch wieviele Fische da drin sind. Wenn die nur noch in einer Pfütze schwimmen werden sie mit dem Kächer rausgeholt.  Jetzt schon die ersten Fragen. 

Nach und nach rausholen gleich töten, ausnehmen und erst mal in ner Wanne lagern. Was mach ich denn  mit den Innereien? einfach in die Landschaft werfen? rundrum ist Wald keine Nachbarn und irgendwo wohnt dort ein Graureiher, der freut sich doch oder?
Was mach ich denn mit den ganz kleinen, zu klein zum Essen? Töten und dem Reiher geben oder such ich einen der sie in seinem Teich setzen möchte? 
Ich darf ja mit den Fischen machen was ich will aber ich wills halt schon ordentlich haben. 

Nun zum Teich. Der wird ganz abgelassen, friert durch im winter und im frühjahr kann ich ja bestimmt noch was an schlamm rausschaufeln der dürfte dann doch recht trocken sein, und einen teil der pflanzen entfernen. Er ist schon sehr zugewachsen, natürlich nicht alle. 

Dann läuft der wieder voll und ich setz wieder Fische rein und hab dann nen schönen Fischteich. 

Hab ich was vergessen, nicht mit bedacht, oder irgendetwas ganz falsch eingesehen?

Es ist auch möglich dass es Flussperlmuscheln gibt. Was mach ich denn mit denen?

Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für die dummen Fragen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Hallo Sportfrosch,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, keine Sorge  

Einige Bilder des Teiches würden durchaus helfen, damit man sich ein besseres Bild machen kann. 



> Was mach ich denn mit den Innereien? einfach in die Landschaft werfen? rundrum ist Wald keine Nachbarn und irgendwo wohnt dort ein Graureiher, der freut sich doch oder?



Ein Loch ausheben, Innereien rein, Loch wieder zu. 




> Was mach ich denn mit den ganz kleinen, zu klein zum Essen? Töten und dem Reiher geben oder such ich einen der sie in seinem Teich setzen möchte?



Man könnte auch die kleinen essen, ist einfach eine Frage was man sich an Arbeit antun möchte. Man kann kleine Fische z.B. braten und sauer einlegen. Wie das im Detail geht erfährst du in diesem Video.
Alternativ kannst du auch einen Angler fragen, ob er sie als Köderfische gebrauchen kann oder jemanden finden, der sie in seinen Teich setzt. Das mit dem Reiher wäre jetzt für mich persönlich eher keine Option :q 


P.S.
Es gibt hier im Gewässer-Bereich im Forum recht viele "Teichstories" wo es darum geht, alte Teiche wieder flott zu machen. 

Hier nur mal auf die schnelle die aus jüngster Vergangenheit, sich da mal ein wenig "durchzuwühlen" muss kein Schaden sein. 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332603
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331253
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332099
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332028
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319910


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Es gibt nun an sich für einen Anfänger / Laien viele Fragen und auch Antworten die du hier im Board finden wirst.
 Aber zu dem Thema:
"Es ist auch möglich dass es Flussperlmuscheln gibt. Was mach ich denn mit denen"
  Da würde ich vor Ort bei der Gemeinde nachfragen,denn die stehen  streng unter Artenschutz und da könnte es, wenn sie denn vorhanden sind einige Auflagen geben.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...en_Liste.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2JY9_09NxaJIz8TMXZkwYv


----------



## Sportfrosch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Ich weis dass ich mir das hier recht einfach mache aber ich bin die letzten Tage an sich schon nur am recherchieren wegen dieser investition und dachte eben auch dass man sich um den Teich jetzt auch zeitnah kümmern sollte, bevor der Winter kommt. Alles was ich beschrieben hab, hab ich mir schon hier im Forum angelesen. ich wollte quasi erst mal wissen ob es so richtig ist wie ich mir das denke. Ich würde den Teich dann im nächsten Jahr auch gleich nutzen wollen aber jetzt nicht einfach so blauäugig das Wasser rauslassen und dann erschrocken festsellen das ich gar nicht weis was mit den Fischen passieren soll. Ich bin schon gespannt wie ich mich beim Ausnehmen anstelleˆˆ. 

Glaube wegen den Flußperlmuscheln Frag ich den Naturschutz, die muss ich sowieso wegen der Orchideenwiese auf dem Grundstück befragen ....

Werde die Tage noch mal hin fahren und Bilder vom Teich machen und hochladen. 

Spezielles Werkzeug außer Kächer und Schaufel brauch ich da nicht oder?


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde erst mal abwarten mit Wasser ablassen und den Teich / See erstmal beobachten was sich darin befindet. 
Da könnte sich so manche Überraschung drin verstecken..


----------



## Sportfrosch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde erst mal abwarten mit Wasser ablassen und den Teich / See erstmal beobachten was sich darin befindet.
> Da könnte sich so manche Überraschung drin verstecken..



Kannst du das biite erläutern was du meinst? Was kanns denn noch im Teich geben? #t


----------



## Sportfrosch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

hier mal auf die schnelle ein sateliten bild vom objekt der begierde


----------



## Koenigsgambit (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Benötigt man gem. Tierschutzgesetz seit dem Jahr 2000 nicht einen
Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Wirbeltieren? ( Angelschein bzw.
Jagdschein)?


----------



## Sportfrosch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Benötigt man gem. Tierschutzgesetz seit dem Jahr 2000 nicht einen
> Sachkundenachweis für das Töten von Wirbeltieren? ( Angelschein bzw.
> Jagdschein)?



soweit ich weis nicht im Privatteich.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Im Tierschutzgesetzt geht es um das Töten von Wirbeltieren,
nicht wo dies geschieht.
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Im Tierschutzgesetzt geht es um das Töten von Wirbeltieren,
> nicht wo dies geschieht.
> https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html



§4 Absatz 1 Letzter Satz

"Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat."

Da steht nirgends woher diese Kenntnisse stammen sollen und auch nichts von einer Nachweispflicht im Sinne eines Fischereischeins.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Das ist dann mindestens ein Sachkundenachweis-/prüfung
wie Jägerprüfung, Fischerprüfung oder Ausbildung wie Fleischer, Fischer etc..
Auch Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten müßen beachtet werden.
Neunaugen,Schlammpeitzger etc. können und dürfen nicht so
einfach entsorgt werden.


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Das ist dann mindestens ein Sachkundenachweis-/prüfung
> wie Jägerprüfung, Fischerprüfung oder Ausbildung wie Fleischer, Fischer etc..
> Auch Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten müßen beachtet werden.
> Neunaugen,Schlammpeitzger etc. können und dürfen nicht so
> einfach entsorgt werden.



Na wenn das ein Fleischer kann... da kenn ich einen der macht mir das dann. der lernt ja auch Mindestmaße und schonzeiten ect. kein problem


----------



## zandertex (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Das ist dann mindestens ein Sachkundenachweis-/prüfung
> wie Jägerprüfung, Fischerprüfung oder Ausbildung wie Fleischer, Fischer etc..
> Auch Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten müßen beachtet werden.
> Neunaugen,Schlammpeitzger etc. können und dürfen nicht so
> einfach entsorgt werden.




du bist echt ne große hilfe!solche"kollegen"braucht das anglerboard!|kopfkrat


----------



## el.Lucio (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Gemeinde oder Behörde würde ich schonmal aussen vor lassen. Je mehr du fragst desto mehr Probleme bekommst du. Ist nun Mal so in DE.


----------



## LOCHI (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Das ist dann mindestens ein Sachkundenachweis-/prüfung
> wie Jägerprüfung, Fischerprüfung oder Ausbildung wie Fleischer, Fischer etc..
> Auch Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten müßen beachtet werden.
> Neunaugen,Schlammpeitzger etc. können und dürfen nicht so
> einfach entsorgt werden.



Wäre ein Schachforum nicht besser???
Mach mal nich so n Wind....


----------



## Sneep (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Hallo,
ein paar Punkte auf die du achten solltest. 
Wenn noch Forellen oder andere empfindlichen Arten im Teich sind,solltet du nicht warten, bis die alle in einer Pfütze im Schlamm liegen.Das überleben die nicht lange.
Ebenfalls Vorsicht beim ablassen in den Bach.Wenn Schlamm in den Bach gerät, verstoft er die Kiemen. Ist das schwarzer Schlamm, kann der sehr stark am Sauersoff im Bach zehren.
Du hast  mit großer Wahrscheinlicheit Muscheln im Teich. Ich garantiere dir, mit Sicherheit keine Perlmuschel. Das macht aber keinen Unterschied, alle Großmuschelarten sehen unter Schutz. Bring sie über den Winter in irgend einem Gartenteich unter. Ist derTeich fertig, kommen sie zurück.

Für die rechtlichen Fragen ist es erforderlich, das Bundesland zu kennen. 

snEEp


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Wenn du den Teich "bewirtschaften" willst, sprich dort Speisefische Hältern willst, dann ist jetzt tatsächlich der rechte Zeitpunkt zum abblassen.
Nur frage ich mich, Haus noch nicht gekauft, Umzug steht wahrscheinlich auch an, eventuell Renovierung, ob du dich da nicht übernimmst?
Wenn da ein Meter Schlamm ansteht, mit Schaufel und Schubkarre, hast du Mithelfer?
Da kannst du aber wohl auch mitm Bagger ran, wie es auf dem Bild aussieht.
Genauso der Mönch, dass Ding mit den Brettern drin zum Ablassen, ist fast immer auch zu sanieren, wenn da ewig nichts gemacht wurde
Wenn du das stemmst, dann los!

Was zudem noch eine ganz schlechte Idee ist, wenn du dies ernsthaft vor hast, dir den Naturschutz ins Boot zu holen!
Wenn ich schon Orchideenwiese höre? 
Auch ist der jetzt bestehende Teich wohl Jahrzehnte nicht mehr abgelassen worden und hat sich so zum Biotop entwickelt.
Die werden dir dann schon erklären, was du in Zukunft mit deinem Teich/Grundstück noch machen darfst?
Höchstwahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr, außer anschauen!

Meine Idee, dass Projekt langsam angehen, so kannst du dich im laufenden Jahr informieren und machst das richtig.
(in der Zeit kannst du ja schon mal mit der Angel alles rausfangen was drin ist!)
Machst dir vielleicht mal nen Kopp, ob du das zum Beispiel auch ökologisch verträglich angehst, auch was den späteren Besatz angeht, anstatt da eine Forellenhälterei draus zu machen und Pelettbomber zu mästen?

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ......
> Was zudem noch eine ganz schlechte Idee ist, wenn du dies ernsthaft vor hast, dir den Naturschutz ins Boot zu holen!
> Wenn ich schon Orchideenwiese höre?
> Auch ist der jetzt bestehende Teich wohl Jahrzehnte nicht mehr abgelassen worden und hat sich so zum Biotop entwickelt.
> ...


Richtig, da wird dann zum Schutz von Fröschen und Lurchen gar nichts mehr passieren dürfen!
Grenzt oder liegt das auch noch in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist das sogar mehr als wahrscheinlich und das kann dann auch das Privatgrundstück mit Wohnbebauung betreffen!
Orchideenwiese ist dann aber voraussichtlich eh der Killer im Hinblick auf jegliche Veränderung!


----------



## Franky (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Aus "fremder" Erfahrung heraus - lass den Tümpel erst einmal Tümpel sein! Solange das Ding "dicht" ist und keine Gefahr für den anliegenden Bach ist, würde ich da nichts "überstürztes" dran machen! Gerade das Thema Schlamm kann ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgehen. Da steht man plötzlich vor Mengen, die man nicht so einfach bewältigen kann. Insbesondere wenn Umzug, Renovierung ggf. Sanierung und vielleicht noch Umbau am Eigenheim anstehen!!! Eine Kollegin hat gerade das Thema Umzug und Sanierung abgeschlossen - Dauer 3 Jahre! Jetzt geht sie den Garten an...
Natur- und Denkmalschutz willst Du auch nicht wirklich im Haus haben - es sei denn, Dir ist Dein Eigentum egal 
Wie die Lage tatsächlich aussieht, was wirklich notwendig kann man nur vor Ort beurteilen... Insbesondere Zustand von Mönch und Co


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Noch was, wenn du unbedingt ein paar Fische zum Essen magst, fürn nächsten Herbst, dann hau da 25kg S2(Schleie, 2 Jahre alt) rein!
Damit kannst du nichts falsch machen, egal was da sonst noch schwimmt.
Sollte dann aber zeitnah passieren.
In den schon vorhandenen Pflanzen habe sie Deckung und die Fischreiher lassen dir vielleicht ein paar über?
Ernährungszustand musst du dann auch nächstes Jahr mit der Angel überprüfen und eventuell beifüttern (Weizen z.B.).
Geht aber auch ohne zu füttern!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Gemeinde oder Behörde würde ich schonmal aussen vor lassen. Je mehr du fragst desto mehr Probleme bekommst du. Ist nun Mal so in DE.



Hallo,

erinnert mich an ein Sprichwort, das meine Mutter öfters sagte:
"wer länge frägt, geht lange irr". Und das ist - richtig .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Das Haus muss gott sei dank nicht saniert werden. Drei Eimer Farbe und gut ist. 
War heut extra noch mal da. Woran seh ich denn um diese Jahreszeit ob da Fische drin sind? Ich habe weder einen Fisch, eine "Strömung" im Sinne da schwimmt einer, oder blasen gesehen. 

Hab gleich noch ein paar Bilder für euch. Ein Mönch z.b. existiert da glaub ich gar nicht. Nur ein Damm.

Zum Thema Bewirtschaftung: das soll eigentlich von selbst laufen. ich will dort nicht allzuviel manipulieren wenn's einmal wieder hergerichtet ist und auch nicht füttern. Ich weiß dass die vorbesitzerin einen Großteil der Pflanzen dort eingesetzt hat um dort ein künstliches Biotop zu schaffen. Deswegen würde ich eben alles rausholen und dann wieder zulassen dass sich dort ansiedelt was natürlich dort vorkommt. 
Das war der Grundgedanke dahinter. 

@Sheep 

Die Garantie mit der Perlmuschel überleg dir. Die gibt's hier nämlich noch. Allerdings hat mich das jetzt drauf gebracht den Teich wirklich ganz langsam abzulassen und wirklich zu schauen was dort alles drin ist. Wenn's  die Muscheln dort gibt, dann kamen die von allein und kommen in den bachlauf.

Ach und Bagger kommt dort keiner ran.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Sportfrosch schrieb:


> Das Haus muss gott sei dank nicht saniert werden. Drei Eimer Farbe und gut ist.
> Das hört man gerne!
> War heut extra noch mal da. Woran seh ich denn um diese Jahreszeit ob da Fische drin sind? Ich habe weder einen Fisch, eine "Strömung" im Sinne da schwimmt einer, oder blasen gesehen.
> 
> ...



Einziger Gewinn wäre, wenn du es schaffst das Schilf zu entfernen und den Schlamm, kannst du theoretisch die Wasserfläche/volumen verdoppeln! 
Ich sehe noch nicht, wie du das Schilf mit einfachen Mitteln entfernst, b.z.w. ohne Hilfe?
Hast du mal versucht da was mitm Spaten ab zu stechen, viel Spass?  
Das ist als ob du dich durch Fussmatten graben musst!

Jürgen


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Ok vielleicht nich alles rausholen. Aber einiges schon. Bis dort die pflanzen eingesetzt wurden war das nämlich ein schöner relativ klarer Teich mit natürlichem fischbestand. Nicht so ne brühe wie jetzt. Der Teich hat einen Zulauf und ablauf und eigentlich einen regen Wasseraustausch. Zumindest ursprünglich. Ich hab heut nich mal gesehen wo das ist, so zugewuchert ist das. Ich hätte eben gern der ursprünglichen Zustand zurück


----------



## Deep Down (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Ohne Sachkundenachweis darf er doch gar nicht dort -auch nicht Privatgelände- angeln! Wo kein Kläger, da........!

Ist das Wasser trübe/milchig? Dann sind Fische drin! 
Ich sach jetzt mal anhand der Fotos sieht man aber eigentlich, dass Fische drin sein sollten! Die Wasserfläche wäre sonst "zu"!


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ohne Sachkundenachweis darf er doch gar nicht dort -auch nicht Privatgelände- angeln! Wo kein Kläger, da........!



Mich wird dort keiner sehen und wenn dann keiner den es interessiert. Aber mal ernsthaft ich dachte an MEINEM Teich dürfte ich machen was ich will. In Sachsen zumindest. Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Deep Down (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Da liegst Du leider völlig falsch! Das Recht macht nicht an Deiner Grundstücksgrenze halt! Ein im übrigen weitverbreiteter Irrtum was das Angeln angeht!


----------



## dosenelch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ohne Sachkundenachweis darf er doch gar nicht dort -auch nicht Privatgelände- angeln! Wo kein Kläger, da........!




Ab welcher Größe gilt das eigentlich?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

@dosenelch
Es gibt zum Thema Angelschein / Prüfung nichts bundesweites. 
Das ist alles auf Landesebene geregelt. In Sachsen geht ohne Prüfung / Schein nicht viel - lediglich in "bewirtschafteten Anlagen" geht da was.

Ich habe das vor längerer Zeit mal alles zusammengeschrieben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642 

Maßgeblich für Sachsen ist das Sächsische Fischereigesetz:
https://www.revosax.sachsen.de/vorschrift/9553-Saechsisches-Fischereigesetz


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da liegst Du leider völlig falsch! Das Recht macht nicht an Deiner Grundstücksgrenze halt! Ein im übrigen weitverbreiteter Irrtum was das Angeln angeht!



Typisch deutsch. Das kotzt einen doch an. |uhoh:


----------



## dosenelch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Dann frage ich mal konkreter:

Wie sieht es in NRW mit dem Angeln ohne Schein am eigenen “Gartenteich“ aus, der sich auf dem eigenen Grundstück befindet?

Wie groß darf dieser höchstens sein, damit der Grundstückseigentümer -zumindest rein rechtlich- dort ohne Schein angeln darf?


----------



## phirania (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

OK Linda .
An deiner Stelle würd ich erst mal schauen wie tief der Teich im zugewachsen Teil ist evtl.kannst  du dort in dem Bereich mit Wathose und Spaten schon etwas ausgraben von Hand. 
Dann hättes du schon mal einen Überblick.
Ansonsten würde ich erst mal das Gewässer beobachten um zu sehen wieviel Leben darin ist...


----------



## Kochtopf (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Sportfrosch schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch. Das kotzt einen doch an. |uhoh:



Ich lebe gerne in einem rechtsstaat... wenn jemanden "typisch deutsch" stört kann.man ja auswandern. In Somalia soll man endlich frei leben können :m

Sorry, aber das musste raus, macht weiter


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

So wird's wahrscheinlich werden. Ist doch recht kompliziert wenn man vorher keine Ahnung hat. Werd dann nächstes Jahr n schein machen, dann bin ich viel schlauer.


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich lebe gerne in einem rechtsstaat... wenn jemanden "typisch deutsch" stört kann.man ja auswandern. In Somalia soll man endlich frei leben können :m
> 
> Sorry, aber das musste raus, macht weiter



So muss das ja auch nich gleich sein. Es reicht schon wenn ich mit meinem Eigentum machen darf was ich will.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



> Werd dann nächstes Jahr n schein machen, dann bin ich viel schlauer.



Da rate ich dir als Ausbilder: 

Mach den Schein bitte mit dem Ziel, das beste Hobby der Welt auch von der praktischen Seite intensiv kennenzulernen 

Der große Erkenntnisgewinn kommt mit dem Angeln an sich - nicht mit dem auswendig lernen von ein paar Fragen  

Und abgesehen davon:
Lass den Teich erstmal Teich sein, auf den Bildern sieht das doch gar nicht so übel aus, ganz im Gegenteil. Rohrkolben, Wasserpflanzen... ein Paradies für Karauschen oder Schleien.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich lebe gerne in einem rechtsstaat... wenn jemanden "typisch deutsch" stört kann.man ja auswandern. In Somalia soll man endlich frei leben können :m


Hier in Norwegen gibt es auch nicht viel weniger Regeln oder Gesetzte als in Deutschland.
Nur interessiert es hier keinen so wirklich...

Vor allem interessiert man sich hier nicht so sehr dafür, ob das, was der andere da grad tut vielleicht irgendwie wie nicht zu 100% legal sein könnte und man ihne deswegen anschwärtzen sollte.

Trotzdem funktioniert hier so einiges, was in D undenkbar wäre...

Man braucht nicht immer für jeden Furz eine idiotensichere Ausführungsverordnung!


Nun aber zum Thema:
Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und wecke keine schlafenden Beamten!
Freu dich über Deine Orchideenwiese, aber tu es im stillen.
Wenn Du das an offizieller Seite meldest und der richtige am Schreibtisch hockt, kann der das als "Betteln um eine faktische Zwangsenteignung" verstehen...

Flussperlmuscheln wirst Du ganz sicher nicht in dem Tümpel haben, weil sie nur in fließenden Gewässern überleben können.
Teichmuscheln kann aber gut sein!


Den Teich abzulassen geht, wenn er keinen Mönch hat, i.d.R. nur über Pumpen.
Die Aktion würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall auf´s nächste Jahr verschieben und dann gründlich durchdenken und vorbereiten.

An verwertbaren Fischen darfst Du im Moment wohl fast nur mit Karpfen und Schleien rechenen.
Du willst die aber alle sofort schlachten.
Kannst Du die denn überhaupt verwerten?
Sie könnten auch moseln...
Dann müsstest Du sie erst eine Zeit (lebend!) in Fischwasser hältern.
Hast Du dazu aktuell die Möglichkeit?

Zum Entschlammen:
Wenn es sich nur um Faulschlamm handelt, kann er durch entwässern durchaus reduziert werden.
Aber mit nur über einem Winter trocken stehen lassen ist da wohl auch noch nicht viel gewonnen.
Ist eher was für Zuchtteiche, bei denen das regelmäßig gemacht wird und sich gar nicht erst zu dicke Schichten aufbauen können.
Aber auch dort ziehen die Profis z.B. Gräben, um das entwässern zu ermöglichen.

M.M. kann es schon Sinn machen, alles mal gründlich auszuräumen und die verlandeten Zonen "zurückzuerobern".
Das wäre dann eine einmalige Sache und dannach sollte das Gewässer hoffentlich wieder für seeehr lange Zeit seine Ruhe haben dürfen.

Mit der Hand kannst Du das aber, wenn Du nicht zufällig über eine Horde Sklaven verfügst, völlig vergessen:
Da kommen schnell dreistellige Kubikmeterzahlen raus...:q



> Ach und Bagger kommt dort keiner ran.


Doch, tut er:
:mWenn man wirklich will kommt man mit dem richtigen Bagger überallhin...
Eventuell halt auf starken Frost warten.

Wo Du den Aushub unterbringen kannst muss aber auch geklärt sein.
Aber so eine Aktion sollte man wirklich nicht ohne Genehmigung machen:
Das kann nämlich richtig teuer werden.
Schlimmstenfalls kannst Du auch noch allse wieder reinkippen lassen.#q

ABER, kleiner Tipp am Rande:
An eine Genehmigung um ein bestehendes Gewässer auszubaggern zu kommen, kann ein riesen Problem sein.
Wenn da jemand einen kennt, der von jemanden gehört hat, das jemand glaubt, da mal eine Unke oder einen Molch gesehen zu haben...#d

:mWenn man das Wasser aber ablassen kann und das ganze für ein  (oder zwei ?) Jahre trocken liegt, ist es rechtlich  kein Gewässer mehr...


Aber das wird dann eine größere Baustelle.
Die Lust darauf wird Dir wahrscheinlich sowieso vergehen, wenn Du die Kosten mal grob überschlägst...

Die Frage ist, was Du wirklich damit machen willst:
Als  Fischteich für (erweiterten) Eigenbedarf ernsthaft bewirtschaften, oder einen Spaß- und Hobbyteich der auch ein bisschen Fisch abwirft?


> Ok vielleicht nich alles rausholen. Aber einiges schon. Bis dort die  pflanzen eingesetzt wurden war das nämlich ein schöner relativ klarer Teich mit natürlichem fischbestand. Nicht so ne brühe wie jetzt. Der Teich  hat einen Zulauf und ablauf und eigentlich einen regen Wasseraustausch.  Zumindest ursprünglich. Ich hab heut nich mal gesehen wo das ist, so  zugewuchert ist das. Ich hätte eben gern der ursprünglichen Zustand  zurück


Das liest sich eher nach Variante zwei...

Denke mal die Pflanzen sind an der Trübung völlig unschuldig!

Liegt wohl eher an einem angesammelten Nähstoffüberschuss (z.B. aus Landwirtschaft, aber auch Fischfutter) und (vor allem) an den falschen Fischen!

Vermutlich sind mit den Pflanzen, im Zuge einer Nutzungsänderung, in den klaren Forellenteich auch die Karpfen eingezogen...
Vielleicht später auch noch Graskarpfen.#q

Die Karpfen trüben jeden Teich und Graskarpfen düngen die Algen...
Wenn Du das Wasser wieder klar haben willst, sieh zu, diese beiden Arten rauszubekommen.
Das geht in so einem kleinen Gewässer auch mit der Angel und etwas Geduld...

Überschüssige Nährstoffe können über Fisch (nicht zufüttern) und Pflanzenmahd reduziert werden.

Wenn Du dann noch die richtige Fischarten (initial besetzt) wird sich früher oder später ein gewisses Gleichgewicht einpendeln.


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

@Nachtschwärmer

Danke für deine Ausführlichkeit. 

Zum Thema Bagger. Da kommt wirklich keiner ran. Auf dem Satelitenbild sieht man es nicht aber es ist sehr abschüssig und unten sumpfig. Es wurde schon probiert. 
Bis Mitte der neunziger Jahre war der Teich im Besitz seines schöpfers. Dessen Tochter kenn ich, die konnte mir einiges erklären. Der Teich wurde immer per Hand ausgeschaufelt und mit dem Aushub der Damm verstärkt. Also muss mein vorhaben ja theoretisch möglich sein. Es wird dauern aber es wird gehen. 

Zum Thema Ablassen. Irgendwo muss es einen stöpsel geben 

Die fische verwerten könnte ich schon. Mein Schwager räuchert und hat dafür auch Abnehmer im sinne von verschenken. Die Krieg ich schon los.allerdings kommt mir die Sache mit dem sofort ablassen nicht mehr so schlau vor deshalb hat sich das mit der masse an fisch eh erledigt. 

Wahrscheinlich wer ich erst mal experimentieren wie ich am besten klar komm. 

Ihr werdet wieder von mir hören :-D


Ach so und die Orchideenwiese ist bekannt. Hab nur keine Ahnung was da genau wächst und muss halt nur wissen wie oft und wann ich mähen darf. Bzw was da noch zu beachten ist. Dummerweise hab ich nämlich Ärger mit dem örtlichen selbst ernannten orchideenbeauftragten  den will ich nich fragen aber der wird vielleicht ein Auge drauf haben was ich da tue.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Sportfrosch schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bagger. Da kommt wirklich keiner ran. Auf dem Satelitenbild sieht man es nicht aber es ist sehr abschüssig und unten sumpfig. Es wurde schon probiert.


Da behaupte ich jetzt mal, auch ohne es selbst gesehen zu haben, ganz frech das das am Baggerfahrer lag...
Hier ist alles entweder steil oder sumpfig.
Oft beides gleichzeitig.

Weiß nicht wie Du steil deffinierst, aber 45Grad sind noch gar nix...
:mVielleicht brauchst Du einen norwegischen Fahrer!

Für sumpfig gibt es auch Lösungen.
Die einfachste wäre vemutlich das beim nächsten "Jahrhundertwinter" zu erledigen.
Bei unseren Klimakapriolen musst Du auf den sicher nicht lange warten...


Ob der (finanzielle) Aufwand im Verhältnis steht ist eine ganz andere Frage.
Aber technisch machbar wäre es sicher!



> Bis Mitte der neunziger Jahre war der Teich im Besitz seines schöpfers. Dessen Tochter kenn ich, die konnte mir einiges erklären. Der Teich wurde immer per Hand ausgeschaufelt und mit dem Aushub der Damm verstärkt. Also muss mein vorhaben ja theoretisch möglich sein. Es wird dauern aber es wird gehen.


Theoretisch ist das natürlich kein Problem!

Ob Du das praktisch auch noch so siehst, wenn Du damit angefangen hast, ist die andere Frage...
Sparst auf jeden Fall das Fitnessstudio!



> Zum Thema Ablassen. Irgendwo muss es einen stöpsel geben


Das ist schon mal gut:
Damit ist der Teich, rechtlich gesehen, auf jeden Fall ablassbar, was Die sehr viel mehr Freiheiten gibt!

Hoffentlich funktioniert der Ablass noch!
(Gut möglich, das er verstopft(z.B, Wurzeln) ist)
Falls nicht, würde ich den Teich einmal auspumpen und einen neuen Mönch bauen.




> Die fische verwerten könnte ich schon. Mein Schwager räuchert und hat dafür auch Abnehmer im sinne von verschenken. Die Krieg ich schon los.allerdings kommt mir die Sache mit dem sofort ablassen nicht mehr so schlau vor deshalb hat sich das mit der masse an fisch eh erledigt.
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wer ich erst mal experimentieren wie ich am besten klar komm.
> ...


Glaub, das ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung!
Schau Dir das ganze nächstes Jahr in Ruhe an, versuch ein wenig über dennvorhanddenen Fischbestand rauszufinden und klär die technischen und rechtlichen  Fragen.

Dann kannst Du in Ruhe im Herbst loslegen!



> Ach so und die Orchideenwiese ist bekannt. Hab nur keine Ahnung was da genau wächst und muss halt nur wissen wie oft und wann ich mähen darf. Bzw was da noch zu beachten ist. Dummerweise hab ich nämlich Ärger mit dem örtlichen selbst ernannten orchideenbeauftragten  den will ich nich fragen aber der wird vielleicht ein Auge drauf haben was ich da tue.


Oh je:
So ein selbsternannter grüner Blockwart kann nervig sein!
Viele unbürokratische Problemlösungen werden dadurch schwierig...

Ich mir würde da sehr ernsthaft über einen guten Zaun und eine dichte Hecke Gedanken machen....


----------



## Sportfrosch (2. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Da behaupte ich jetzt mal, auch ohne es selbst gesehen zu haben, ganz frech das das am Baggerfahrer lag...
> Hier ist alles entweder steil oder sumpfig.
> Oft beides gleichzeitig.
> 
> ...



Dann brauch ich wohl einen Norwegischen Bagger samt Baggerfahrer :q 

Ich wär recht begeistert als ich erfahren habe Das der Teich dazu gehört und wollt halt gleich loslegen.  
So schnell wird man gebremst


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Sportfrosch schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich wohl einen Norwegischen Bagger samt Baggerfahrer :q
> 
> Ich wär recht begeistert als ich erfahren habe Das der Teich dazu gehört und wollt halt gleich loslegen.
> So schnell wird man gebremst



Aber denk dran - Baggerplätze nüssen verdichtet sein. Aber leider sind Norweger originale Nichtskönner.
Frei nach Ronny :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> *Da rate ich dir als Ausbilder: *
> 
> Mach den Schein bitte mit dem Ziel, das beste Hobby der Welt auch von der praktischen Seite intensiv kennenzulernen
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Hallo,

die Arbeit die zur Restaurierung eines Teiches notwendig ist, sollte man auf keinen Fall unterschätzen. Mein Vater brachte in den 1960ern einen heruntergekommenen Teich wieder auf Vordermann. Der war wochenlang fast jeden Tag nach Feierabend mit seiner Planierraupe an dem Teich tätig.
Gut der hatte auch einen knappen Hektar und für das Wiederherrichten des Teichs bekam er dann auch von der Gemeinde einen sehr günstigen Pachtvertrag. Was die Sache vereinfachte war auch, dass es damals so gut wie keine Umweltauflagen hinsichtlich des Aushubs etc. gab und wenn, das hätte damals kaum einen groß gejuckt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## smithie (3. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Sportfrosch schrieb:


> Die fische verwerten könnte ich schon. Mein Schwager räuchert und hat dafür auch Abnehmer im sinne von verschenken. Die Krieg ich schon los.allerdings kommt mir die Sache mit dem sofort ablassen nicht mehr so schlau vor deshalb hat sich das mit der masse an fisch eh erledigt.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wer ich erst mal experimentieren wie ich am besten klar komm.



Experimentieren ist eine gute Idee - die Menge an Fisch in einem unbekannten Gewässer einschätzen ist nicht einfach.
Wir haben uns da auch mal ziemlich... äh... verschätzt.

Wir dachten es wären vielleicht 200-300 kg und dann kamen fast 1 Tonne raus. Trübes Gewässer, man sieht nicht was drinnen ist, da kann sich einiges darin verstecken (muss natürlich nicht sein).


----------



## Buppi97 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Sportfrosch (3. November 2017)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Buppi97 schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her?



Vogtlandkreis


----------



## Sportfrosch (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Möchte mich mal wieder zu Wort melden. Gekauft ist jetzt endlich. Nun habe ich beschlossen erst mal abzuwarten und zu sehen was da eigentlich los ist. 

Anbei mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Vielleicht sieht ja der ein oder andere Spezialist etwas verwertbares drauf #t

An der tiefsten Stelle ist ungefähr ein Meter Wasser dann schwarzer Schlamm. Außer dem Schilf wächst noch Wasserpest? Und komisches Gras.  Kröten Laichen das müsste doch heißen dass das wasser gut ist, oder? Es ist aber auch klar etwas bräunlich bis zum Grund. Da wo er so zugewachsen ist würd ich schätzen eher Knie tief.  Algennester schwimmen da auch rum.

Vielleicht is es noch etwas Kühl bei uns aber woran könnte ich denn erkennen ob darin Was mit flossen lebt?


----------



## Ossipeter (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Reuse, Anfüttern und Probeangeln, wenn berechtigt, Anfüttern und Wurfnetz. Mit Wathose in unbekanntes Gewässer mit Zugnetz würde ich ausschließen!


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

Hechte würde man jetzt in den Uferzonen beim Laichen sehen oder zumindestens würden diese sich mit nem Schwall vom Uferbereich verabschieden.

Ab April könnte man dann weiße Laichbänder um Äste und Pflanzenstengel herum sehen => Barsch!

Wenn es wärmer wird, dann fangen bereits erste Fische an sich an der Oberfläche zu sonnen und es kommt Bewegung in den Teich!

Nur 1m tief, könnte aber von der Tiefe als auch vom Wasservolumen dafür sprechen, dass da im Winter nicht viel drin überlebt hat!


----------



## Laichzeit (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*

So wie das Schilf und Gras unter Wasser liegt, würde ich vermuten dass der Pegel gerade höher liegt als über den Sommer und der Teich eigentlich etwas flacher ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nur 1m tief, könnte aber von der Tiefe als auch vom Wasservolumen dafür sprechen, dass da im Winter nicht viel drin überlebt hat!



2/3 der fränkischen Weiher haben max. 1 Meter Wassertiefe und da überlebt nahezu alles. #h

Bevor 1 Meter durchfriert, brauch es Wochen mit Temperaturen unter Null (durchgehend).


----------



## Taxidermist (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> So wie das Schilf und Gras unter Wasser liegt, würde ich vermuten dass der Pegel gerade höher liegt als über den Sommer und der Teich eigentlich etwas flacher ist.



Das würde ich auch meinen.
So sieht ein Teich halt aus, wenn Jahrzehnte lang nichts gemacht wurde, verlandet dann eben irgendwann.
Ein paar Arten, wie Karausche, Giebel, Schleie, Stichlinge, sogar kleine Weißfische (Moderlieschen) können sich da noch halten, bis nur noch 30cm Wasser übrig bleiben.
Auch Farmaale sind möglich, wenn man sie denn bekommt?
Karpfen, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss, aber dann nur  Einzelexemplare!
Ansonsten ist das wohl ein schönes Biotop, also eine Bewirtschaftung im klassischen Sinne, ist an dem Gewässer nicht (mehr) zu machen!

@Sportfrosch, so wie das aussieht, wäre es höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass dort nichts schwimmt, lebt.
Wohl genau die Fischarten welche sich angepasst haben und die ich weitest gehend oben gelistet habe und wohl auch in der Menge welche das Gewässer jetzt verträgt.
Deshalb ist deine Haltung richtig, erst mal zu schauen was da drin ist, bevor blinder Besatzaktivismus ausbricht.
Und wenn der Aktivismus dann doch noch kommt, vorsichtig und mit Bedacht besetzen. 
Ist besser als wenn die Pfütze umkippt, weil du noch mehr Nähstoffe einbringst, als ohnehin schon reichlich vorhanden sind!
Nimm dir eine Stippangel/Matchrute und ein Paar Maden/Mais und "sondiere" erst mal.
Und wie auch schon jemand schrieb, wenn du jetzt im Frühjahr mal etwas genauer hinschaust, wirst du dort auch sicher Oberflächenaktivität von Fischen sehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (2. April 2018)

*AW: Bald Teichbesitzer und keine Ahnung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 2/3 der fränkischen Weiher haben max. 1 Meter Wassertiefe und da überlebt nahezu alles. #h
> 
> Bevor 1 Meter durchfriert, brauch es Wochen mit Temperaturen unter Null (durchgehend).



Ging mir gar nicht so um die Tiefe und Durchfrieren, sondern eher um das Volumen, zumal Schlamm wohl reichlich vorhanden ist! Da könnte es bei längeren Frostperioden eng mit dem Sauerstoff/Gasaustausch werden, wenn dafür nicht gesorgt wird.  
Hechte und Barsche "kacken" da schnell ab! 
Schleie und Karausche halten ins solchen Gewässern dagegen länger durch!


----------

